# 3M IDX computer program



## maryann060990 (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone use the 3M IDX program to code?  I have some questions.  If the clerk lists the "reason for visit" as dizziness, and the nurse documents the reason for visit in her charting as syncope, which one do I use for the insurance company?
m


----------



## ajs (Dec 1, 2011)

maryann060990 said:


> Does anyone use the 3M IDX program to code?  I have some questions.  If the clerk lists the "reason for visit" as dizziness, and the nurse documents the reason for visit in her charting as syncope, which one do I use for the insurance company?
> m



wow...it is the same thing, just a different word....don't know...


----------

